
Microsoft's president says liberal arts majors necessary for the future of tech - richardhod
http://uk.businessinsider.com/microsoft-president-says-tech-needs-liberal-arts-majors-2018-1
======
skate22
Lol the closing argument is for cross domain skill not liberal arts majors

